# Renaissance Aruba 10/31/08-11/07/08



## CaboColl (Sep 9, 2008)

My girlfriend did an exchange into the Renaissance Aruba.  It was a relatively  easy exchange for her - 
It took less than 5 days to get the phone call from II.

There will be three of us (all girls) down in Aruba to celebrate my BIG 50!!!

I have been surfing on the Trip Advisor Aruba forums and the Aruba.bb-com forums.  So we have read up on the island.  We have lots of ideas on what to do and what not to do. 

Question:  This is her first exchange.  She recently bought her timeshare (resale)  and we are using one of her banked weeks.  We are all new to timesharing - so we are somewhat nervous of what to expect.  Any comments, insights, ideas, suggestions would be appreciated.  

Thanks so much for all the help!

As a side note, we bought our own timeshare directly from the developer and bought a fixed week, so I have never done an exchange either -  Yes, I overpaid.... but that was before TUG.

Colleen


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 9, 2008)

It is a good exchange!  Everyone that stays at the Ren enjoys it - I take tripadvisor with a grain of salt - much better to use www.aruba-bb.com AND trip reports @ www.visitaruba.com.  Linda


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 9, 2008)

Do get to the airport 3 hours ahead in Aruba when you're leaving.  It can be a long process.


----------



## CaboColl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input.

As I said before, I am used to a fixed week, fixed unit... so this exchange is new to us.  

When does the resort give you a room assignment?  
Are all of the units ocean view? 
Is is possible to upgrade to an ocean front room?

Thanks again,


----------



## gmarine (Sep 10, 2008)

Unit assignment is up to the resort and will be assigned upon check in. The resort has oceanview,poolview and island view. You can ask for your preference when you check in.


----------



## CaboColl (Sep 12, 2008)

The Renaissance offers an all inclusive plan for $140.00 per day, per person.  
This is for a minimum of 5 days.  
This will include your 3 meals per day, and your beverages.  This includes beverages at the private island.  

I have heard that they do not allow private coolers on the island, and drinks are about $8.00 - $9.00 each.

Anybody have any experience with this AI plan?

Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## lll1929 (Sep 12, 2008)

I am not sure about the AI plan but I took a cooler that looks like a beach bag onto the island.


----------



## gmarine (Sep 12, 2008)

I would not do the AI plan. There are too many very good restaurants in Aruba to limit yourself to those on the plan. There are also many inexpensive places for a quick breakfast/lunch.

Technically your not allowed to bring coolers to the island but I have never seen anyone turned away with a small cooler. I think they are trying to avoid a group bringing large coolers full of beer, wine etc. They arent going to bother a family with a few drinks for the kids.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 12, 2008)

We were just there in August and had a fabulous time.  We actually own at the Surf Club.  Due to the number of people going, we exchanged for a week at Renaissance.  I liked it better than Surf Club.  The rooms aren't as nice, but I am in Aruba for the outdoors.  The island is awesome.  Do the nature walk at the end of the adult side.  Go about 1-2 in the afternoon.  This is when the planes from the US are landing.  They almost fly direct overhead.  If you are on the family side of the island, there is a break in the rocks protecting the beach.  There is great snorkeling if you go through the break.  Its easy and safe.

I also enjoy walking around the town and marina.  

We are doing the same thing in May.


----------



## CaboColl (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks again for the input.

Another question:

Since I will be sleeping on the pull out sofa.... I am the early riser  
just wondering if they are comfortable, or should I pack an air mattress?

colleen


----------



## gmarine (Sep 16, 2008)

Its the usual pullout sofa. Not great but not bad.


----------



## jackie (Sep 16, 2008)

Just got back from Aruba.  Loved it.  Great places to eat.  Rent a car or jeep
for a day and go to baby beach.  Email me if you want great places to eat.
We went with six 50 and plus girls.


----------



## carlrocky (Sep 19, 2008)

*Aruba is excellent.*

The ren is a good location if you want to be close to town,casinos,shopping, Places to eat. So it should be a great location for your group. While they do have the private island for swimming, I hated having to wait for the boat to take me to and from the island. you cant just step outside your door and be on the beach. But if you dont mind being ferried back and forth to the Island you will be fine. The Photo in II shows what looks like a lovely lagoon swimming area on the timeshare grounds. It was in fact a mucky bottomed lagoon that was not a place to swim. If this is no longer the case please let me know. I felt that photo was misleading.
                              As everyone else has stated the AI in Aruba is crazy unless you just want to stay at the resort. The places to eat are great and the options are endless.


----------



## tug15 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Renaissance vs Surf Club??2 BR?*

We've stayed at Marriott Surf Club and really enjoyed it...

I had a hard time deciding between SC and Ren....

The private island really had a nice appeal to it...Ren would be also advantageous...so nice and close to town...

Did the airplanes overhead bother you? The private island looks beautiful! How do you think the water compares?  When we were at the SC, we swam more toward the OC and Stellaris...Less "sludgy" bottome! Some have reported that the noise is annoying?????

Do they have 2 BR units at Ren?  Much thanks in advance! Which do you think is harder to trade into through II?

Thanks so much in advance for any info!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Oct 8, 2008)

tug15 said:


> We've stayed at Marriott Surf Club and really enjoyed it...
> 
> I had a hard time deciding between SC and Ren....
> 
> ...




Ren only has 1 br units.  Only Friday check ins.

The water at the private island is much better then Surf Club.  Surf club units are much nicer.  I think you can get Ren much easier than Surf Club.


----------



## tug15 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Thanks for info on Ren, SC*

I've read some posts on some unfavorable water in front of SC unfortunately...Sludgy bottom and some have even reported a smell to it...

Who knows, could have been the tide that day or storms off coast....

Thanks for info.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Oct 26, 2008)

Your vacation time is almost here! We stayed in the Ren in March for 4 days before checking into the Surf. Frequent flyer points made this necesary.  We enjoyed everything about it.  Enjoy!


----------

